# African Dwarf Frog White Fungus



## albo (Aug 15, 2010)

My African Dwarf frog started growing white fungus on his limbs (joints and feet). I'm new with aquariums and wanted to know how I can get ride of this fungus. If anyone knows how I can cure him please let me know. Thanks:fish10:


----------



## aquariumcentral (Jun 8, 2010)

It could be just shedding


----------

